# Family wants NZ to be our Permanent Home.



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am currently active in my NZ job search and had an interview waiting for the next round.

What is the time frame for Skilled Migrant Category? Anybody who has experience in this? My occupation is at the Long Term shortage list. I also did the online points review and got 190 points. What do you think? I'm bringing along my spouse and children aged 18, 11, and 9. How about bringing our 5 year old golden retriever? Can we all come together?

I browsed on the education part for my children but do not clearly understand the tertiary level part. As I understand it, my son, who is entering his 2nd year in university, will be treated as an international student. Why is this so? How can he enter the university with the same status as a local citizen or resident? Isn't the Skilled Migrant Category permanent residency?

Any tips on Auckland residence area where schools are nearby? (especially for my Grades 6 and 4 children)

Thanks a lot.


miraculousmedal from Taiwan


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently active in my NZ job search and had an interview waiting for the next round.
> 
> ...


Hi there

With 190 points I'd say you'd be selected from the EOI pool pretty quickly.
With regards the education system - my understanding is that if you have a permanent residents visa (which you should get if you apply for the Skilled Migrant category) then your son (and other children) will be treated as a local resident.

For the Golden Retriever - if he's had all his jabs and is healthy, I can't see any problems in bringing him over (apart from cost!). He may need to go into quarantine for a while.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello,
> 
> . How about bringing our 5 year old golden retriever? Can we all come together?
> 
> ...


Re the dog, Just a warning, there are an awful lot of places, especially domains (parks) were dogs are not allowed. Its often the case of walking the dog in the morning before going out for the day. Not a show stopper, just for your information.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> With 190 points I'd say you'd be selected from the EOI pool pretty quickly.
> With regards the education system - my understanding is that if you have a permanent residents visa (which you should get if you apply for the Skilled Migrant category) then your son (and other children) will be treated as a local resident.
> ...


Thank you very much, Topcat83. Unfortunately, I received an unsuccessful email notice from the company with reason of overqualification. That's fine... I will continue with my job search.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

kiwigser said:


> Re the dog, Just a warning, there are an awful lot of places, especially domains (parks) were dogs are not allowed. Its often the case of walking the dog in the morning before going out for the day. Not a show stopper, just for your information.


Thanks kiwigser. Does this mean that most people in NZ don't like dogs? Or, are there other reasons?


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

miraculousmedal said:


> Thanks kiwigser. Does this mean that most people in NZ don't like dogs? Or, are there other reasons?



Absolutely not. The dog owners tend to very good and clean up their mess. The reason for the restrictions are native wildlife and farm animals.


----------

